# Anyone Tried Grenade Fat Strippers



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4201/1/Grenade-Thermo-Detonator-%7C-100-Caps.html

Look fairly decent. Anyone given them a try?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

That's got to be a dangerous amount of caffeine for one serving?!?

EDIT: Wrong number :$ I was looking at the Orange peel figure lol.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

A mate used these and said they were really good, but when i looked into them (must be a couple months back) i read somewhere theyd stopped producing them? or were no longer available in uk? unless this is an old batch or new formula?

either way my mate swore by them lol


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I really don't rate Fat Strippers that much at all..LOL


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a nade of them they were ok, had to take two twice a day to get any feeling of them working. They apparently replaced one of the ingredients to something less not allowed.


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks more natural ingredients than the likes of LIPO 6 and stuff. Maybe i should just get some Green Tea down me instead.


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

hardgain said:


> A mate used these and said they were really good, but when i looked into them (must be a couple months back) i read somewhere theyd stopped producing them? or were no longer available in uk? unless this is an old batch or new formula?
> 
> either way my mate swore by them lol


Bodyactive have them instock on offer for 29.99


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

If it is the ones in the cardboard box then they are no longer the same formula as the old Grenade that made this products name.

The old one was a bit "grey" in some of it's ingredients, this one is just yet another caff/ synephrine / EGCG type blend, no?, the likes of which can be had for ooooooh, about £5 if you know where to look.


----------



## Skilzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Wee G said:


> If it is the ones in the cardboard box then they are no longer the same formula as the old Grenade that made this products name.
> 
> The old one was a bit "grey" in some of it's ingredients, this one is just yet another caff/ synephrine / EGCG type blend, no?, the likes of which can be had for ooooooh, about £5 if you know where to look.


The ingredients listed on the site are

Nutritional Breakdown for: Grenade Thermo Detonator | 100 Caps

Amount Per Serving: Green Tea: 500mg Bitter Orange Peel: 420mg Caffeine: 225mg Cayenne: 200mg Phenylalanine: 25mg Green Coffee: 10mg


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey

The old Grenade was a rly strong ECA which was AWESOME! i nailed 2 bottles last summer and lost loads haha!

they got banned because of the Eph, these are just basic so nothing special about them tbh, same recipe as most generic fat burners but keeping the grenade name and adding in "THERMO WHATEVER" to make them sound special

they seem rubbish to me, overpriced, have a look at what else is out there

Joz


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd just look at eca from the board sponsors if you want a premade fat burner, or make your own up.

For green tea extract I'd get it in powder form from myprotien cheap as chips and last for ages, you can get 3gs down you for a nice pre workout kick.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

crap mate dont bother im gunna try eph and caffeine


----------



## Da Goon (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah tried them, little or no difference tbh.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Is Eff legal?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> Is Eff legal?


Ephedrine? No, has to be sourced.


----------

